# Mamadou N'diaye will sign with the Lakers!



## brotherofthelunatic (Jul 10, 2006)

According to Hoopshype.com 

http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm


Mamadou N'diaye will sign with the Lakers! FINALLY THE PLAYER WE NEED TO PUSH US TO THAT NEXT LEVEL!

Mamadou N'diaye

Mamadou N'diaye

Mamadou N'diaye

IM A Mamadou N'diaye LUNATIC!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

who the hell is Mamadou N'diaye?? :whoknows:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> who the hell is Mamadou N'diaye?? :whoknows:


exactly


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

<table class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid" valign="top">







</td> <td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid" valign="top" width="70%"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="90" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid" align="center" valign="center">
</td> </tr> <tr><td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid">
</td><td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid" align="center"> 
</td></tr> <tr><td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid">
</td><td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid" align="center"> 
</td></tr> <tr><td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid">
</td><td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid" align="center"> 
</td></tr> <tr><td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid">
</td><td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid" align="center">
</td></tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> Position: C 
Born: Jun 16, 1975 
Height: 7-0 / 2,13 
Weight: 255 lbs. / 115,7 kg. 
College : Auburn


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

You mean the same Mamadou N'diaye that was drafted #26 in the 2000 NBA draft!?!? 










Yessssss! :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

NBA championship here we come!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Will this guy even make the roster?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Haha!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OH hell yes.. NBA CHAMPIONSHIP IS COMING!!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I smell championship baby. :banana:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Why dont we just bring back Soumalia Samake too. We'll form our own twin tower wahah


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

money well spent.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

TJ Housurmama?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont know why you guys think he's a waste of money, he looked good sitting in the end of the bench last time i saw him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wtf


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

He won't sniff playing time with Brian Cook and Marcus Douthit on this roster.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

N'diaye is probably the best scrub center in the league, but since the Lakers are out of roster spots this is probably just someone to keep Bynum from getting lazy in training camp.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

You got Mamadou N'Diaye now...so why not get Boniface N'dong? :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

one time i prank called someone named mamadou n'diaye.. thats pretty funny


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great - it will take me years to pronounce his last name - let alone how to spell it.


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Unique said:


> <table class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="gSGSectionTitleStatsGrid" valign="top">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks um.... old :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NeTs15VC said:


> He looks um.... old :biggrin:


 well, he is 31


----------

